
Abducted woman called family from trunk - foofoo55
http://www.greatfallstribune.com/story/news/crime/2016/09/07/abducted-montana-woman-found-dead-spokane/89960296/
======
foofoo55
Though the times given in the article doesn't seem all correct, it seems there
were several hours between her phone call and locating the vehicle. The police
also "ping her phone" to locate it. My questions are:

1\. Why couldn't the police locate her in time, given the her cell phone
usage?

2\. When will we see a standard for something like digital GPS coordinate data
overlaid onto voice 911 calls?

